# To wait or not to wait



## Ippymum (May 31, 2013)

Hi ladies well I'm new here x bit of info I'm 26, 27 this year have 3 children all natural conception but was sterilised after my last as consultant was pushy and I was also grieving for my mum and very confused me and hubby would now like another baby but I'm due to start uni in September to study law but I feel like time is ticking. My hubby doesn't and keeps saying we can wait but I feel like I'm not getting any younger and am very confused. I can't decided if I should put uni on hold or do uni and then egg share my course is 3 possibly 4 years and I keep thinking by the time I finish I will be hitting the big 30, sorry for the rant x any advice would be great x


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi there. Welcome.

You're still so young! Most egg share programmes will accept you up until the age of 35 (treatment must be completed by your 36th birthday), so you've got plenty of time yet. I don't think there's an age limit for self-funded IVF that doesn't involve egg sharing. There are women in their 40s and 50s on this site having IVF.

That said, no one can predict what is going to happen to your fertility. On average it starts to significantly decline at 35 but you will find plenty of women on this site who are less fertile than their age would predict. I don't know how common premature ovarian failure is for instance, but I know it does exist. There are no guarantees that you would be as fertile in 4 years as you are now. You could have your AMH tested to give you an idea of how fertile you are currently, but this number doesn't always decline gradually either, so may not be overly helpful.

I'm a huge advocate of education, so my advice would always come down on the side of going to university first, especially as you already have three children and are still young. Yes you can go to university at any time, but a law degree is vocational and hard work, and you may well be less likely to realise this dream if you have another child first. I say that not knowing you at all, and I hope you don't think I'm making assumptions. I'm generalising based on my own experiences, having completed two degrees *before* I started a family. I take my hat off to anyone who does a degree while raising small children - I know I couldn't do it!!!

If you're due to start in September this must have been something you applied for nearly a year ago and must have been something that you really wanted, at least at the time. Unless you've now decided a law degree isn't for you, my advice would be to start your course and see how you feel after one or two terms.

Good luck with whatever you decide. x


----------



## Ippymum (May 31, 2013)

Hi puglover thank you for your reply yes I applied a year ago and have been accepted into the uni of east Anglia, I am very sure it's law I want to do, I just have this sudden notion that time is running out I can't explain it but just feel it if that makes sense and yes I am very blessed with my 3 children but feel there is still something missing I guess it's a choice I need to make but one thing I'm sure of is that I would like to egg share me and hubby r in the position to self fund but I want to help someone along the way x my sister feels. Could do both but I'm more off a 100% kind woman but once again thank you very much it's nice to have an outside perspective x


----------

